# Dry fall paint



## bodean614

Bidding on 800k. Sqft deck and joist. 20 k gallons of dryfall. Any suggestions on cheapest good covering dryfall. Flat white.


----------



## Oden

Wouldn't you put that size of a paint order out for bid?
Dryfall is Dryfall pretty much. The painters got to make the low bidder work 
I'd think.


----------



## bodean614

Yes we did and Ppg whooped SW. Butts. But thought might be a cheaper paint out there. A dollar makes a huge difference with 20,000 gallons.


----------



## Oden

Just curiose. Is it new construction?
does your bid include priming?
If it is new construction and ur bid does not include a prime and the steel has been left out in the elements and rusted and now needs to be primed to be warrentied, then what? Original bid times two?


----------



## bodean614

Old warehouse. Previously painted. Needs blown down. Just competing against some big outfits and really want this one. This is a blow and go wide open empty building my standard price will get chewed up so I'm going to get aggressive.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

bodean614 said:


> Old warehouse. Previously painted. Needs blown down. Just competing against some big outfits and really want this one. This is a blow and go wide open empty building my standard price will get chewed up so I'm going to get aggressive.


Be careful of thinking huge ceilings should be just blow and go. Depending on how many ties and joists you have to spray out, this can lead to a ton of overspray loss. I have seen outfits use 5k gallons and others use 4.5k just by adjusting their reversible tips as they go. You might save yourself plenty of material which is money in your pocket.


----------



## bodean614

That is why we use a factor to figure paint. Not our first but is the biggest deck we've done.


----------



## Paradigmzz

All I know is Glidden bloooowwwws. I have never used a more sub par dryfall in my life.


----------



## dubinpainting

I did an exposed deck at the Adidas store! SW gave me a descent deal you can try Glidden Professional they might be able to go cheaper!


----------



## wills fresh coat

If its not climate controlled, watch the humidity :thumbsup:


----------



## CK_68847

bodean614 said:


> Bidding on 800k. Sqft deck and joist. 20 k gallons of dryfall. Any suggestions on cheapest good covering dryfall. Flat white.


All dryfall is cheap junk paint. It's the reason it is so cheap per gallon. I am guessing, you are using oil. We have had the best luck with ppg for pricing and coverage.


----------



## Paradigmzz

dubinpainting said:


> I did an exposed deck at the Adidas store! SW gave me a descent deal you can try Glidden Professional they might be able to go cheaper!


Again, Glidden is junk. It rained on an 18 foot deck poly foam insulated deck. Hide was non existent. Stopped half way through the first five. Had SW delivered and didn't look back.


When I say rained, i mean the paint rained on me Fyi...


----------



## bodean614

After all the math and days of racking brain. I bid 380 k on this job and got beat out by 120k????
This job was 800k sqft of deck and joist repaint. 
Blowdown. Protect floors walls wrap sprinkler heads. Bag lights. Then paint. Then clean up. 
167k in paint 1.5 million sgft of plastic and 2 miles of tape. Oh plus 12k in lifts. How the heck can anyone be that cheap. 35 cents sqft. Maybe his guys will need a job when he goes under.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

what is your multiplier for the decking? even if you doubled the 800k of flat ceiling to account for the angles and beams, with 200sq/ft for coverage, that is only 8000gallons. If it is oil flat, you should get that for $5-6/gal=40k in paint. I would say that is why you got beat. Interested to know how you got that 167k number.


----------



## premierpainter

I agree with Mike. You seem way off in materials. Everything else seems to be on.
Should have brought in a rep to help you figure out the material cost.


----------



## Paradigmzz

bodean614 said:


> Low bid or not if you make 30 percent doesn't really matter. Plus one shouldn't be missing things. I'm good at selling and building relationships with GCs. I help companies go to the next level without having a full time estimator and have list of references to verify. It's about getting your numbers dialed in.



Ouch.


----------



## bodean614

We had several reps and you only get 50 to 100 sqft of coverage per gallon on dryfall. I use a 1.75 multiplier depending on joist size. And it 20k gallons of paint and its 7 bucks a gallon. Plus tax. They had 7 painters bid and I was number 3. Wasn't way out of line the low 2 must be famished .m


----------



## bodean614

Also on lifts it takes 1 hr to drive lift the the short distance of the building.


----------



## NCPaint1

bodean614 said:


> We had several reps and you only get 50 to 100 sqft of coverage per gallon on dryfall. I use a 1.75 multiplier depending on joist size. And it 20k gallons of paint and its 7 bucks a gallon. Plus tax. They had 7 painters bid and I was number 3. Was way out of line the low 2 must be famished.


Numbers seem right, but you should get more than 50-100ft/gal. BM should get around 150ft/gal easy. 

It's a tough racket when low man wins. I call it "the race to the bottom". Guys keep bidding themselves out of business. Not to worry though, there's always more fools waiting to step up to the plate.

We stopped selling to these customers years ago and its been the best decision. Guys underbid chronically, then once they figure it out after its too late, they screw their supplier or manufacturer to make up for it....or start blasting the GC with "extras".

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## RaleighPainter

We did a 60k sq ft ceiling white over existing black took 900 gallons... 

Tons of duct work, beams, conduits, cross members blah blah.. cat walk etc..

Without a multiplier, just on the roof deck square footage we were at 66 sq ft per gallon white over black.. my calculations were about 12,000 gals for the project your talking about.. I would have accounted for 14,000 in my quote.. 

Either way I don't think the numbers would have made sense for you at 14000 that's like a 50k difference not 120k.. 

Someone will lose on this one or either they really have their sh#t together (own their own lifts, going to put 15 guys in their and get it all masked off in 2 days etc.


----------



## bodean614

*mulitiplier*

General rule of thumb is a 1.75 multiplier for figuring material.


----------



## CK_68847

bodean614 said:


> We had several reps and you only get 50 to 100 sqft of coverage per gallon on dryfall. I use a 1.75 multiplier depending on joist size. And it 20k gallons of paint and its 7 bucks a gallon. Plus tax. They had 7 painters bid and I was number 3. Wasn't way out of line the low 2 must be famished .m


Those reps are right. I have sprayed a lot of bar joist. I usually get 50 to 75 sqft with oil. I do use a bigger tip unlike most who spray dryfall. Either way youre not going to get much coverage because all oil dryfall is junk.


----------



## Patrick K

We estimate a lot of dryfall on exposed structure. The 50-100 square feet per coat should be factoring in for overspray/waste. Unless you have very large beams 75-100 square foot of deck per gallon is typical.


----------

